
Lawyers Demand the Army Stop Violating First Amendment on Twitch - tareqak
https://www.vice.com/en_us/article/dyz4kj/lawyers-demand-the-army-stop-violating-first-amendment-on-twitch
======
AnimalMuppet
Hmm. You can't ban trolls _because_ you're government? You can't ban trolls
because you're a government-controlled channel on a private platform?
That's... a bit of a surprising position.

